# Changing Boostpressure in MFD?????



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

hi guys.. i have tried to read in the forum.but havent found the answer i was looking for ..... 

im just wondering .. is it possible to change the boospressure in the MFD?
if i go into redzone.i can adjust it upto 1.2 bar. but thats it....

when i drive... it going to max 0.8 bar..... normally just to 0.75-0.79bar,,,

so.. why isnt it going higher..


do i have to upgrade the MFD software?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I assume you have a R34 GT-R? if so the MFD is just a display, you cannot adjust the boost via it.

Dave.


----------



## Presmoe (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for answer.. yes its a gtr.

i thought my the previous owner said he lowered the boostpressure from 1.2 to 0.8bar. but must been a missunderstanding then..

so i need a Boostcontroller to adjust it then..

the MFD is just for monitoring and stuff like laptime and shift-warninglights.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Correct, if you want to adjust the boost you will need a separate boost controller. If you would like instructions for the MFD I have it as a PDF file?

Send me an email [email protected]

Dave


----------

